# Fuori come un balcone



## _forumuser_

Ciao a tutti. 
A Roma, ma anche in altre aree, si usa l'espressione:

stare fuori come un balcone, come una caldaia (di solito sul balcone! )

per dire che uno e' fuori di testa, e' pazzo, oppure "fatto" o ubriaco. Mi chiedo se in altre zone d'Italia ci siano delle varianti. 

Buona giornata a tout le monde!


----------



## irene.acler

_forumuser_ said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> A Roma, ma anche in altre aree, si usa l'espressione:
> 
> stare fuori come un balcone, come una caldaia (di solito sul balcone! )
> 
> per dire che uno e' fuori di testa, e' pazzo, oppure "fatto" o ubriaco. Mi chiedo se in altre zone d'Italia ci siano delle varianti.
> 
> Buona giornata a tout le monde!



Ciao!
In Trentino si usano queste espressioni:

essere fuori come un balcone
l'è nà for per i somenai (il senso è: si è perso tra i campi!)

Non hanno però il significato di "ubriaco", ma di "pazzo, fuori di testa".


----------



## _forumuser_

Carina questa! Immagino che somenai abbia qualcosa a che fare con la semina.


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> A Roma, ma anche in altre aree, si usa l'espressione:
> 
> stare fuori come un balcone, come una caldaia (di solito sul balcone! )
> 
> per dire che uno e' fuori di testa, e' pazzo, oppure "fatto" o ubriaco. Mi chiedo se in altre zone d'Italia ci siano delle varianti.
> 
> Buona giornata a tout le monde!


Ora passerò per l'ambasciatrice dello scurril linguaggio, ma a Roma esiste anche un'altra variante del genere, più... ecco... rozza:

- Stai fuori come un culo.

Nel dialetto romano, le parolacce sono una normalità, quindi qui non ci si scandalizza più di tanto a sentirle... un po' come succede in Spagna.


----------



## claudio.elfo

Piu che fuori come una caldaia ho sentito dire come una grondaia


----------



## _forumuser_

sabrinita85 said:


> Ora passerò per l'ambasciatrice dello scurril linguaggio, ma a Roma esiste anche un'altra variante del genere, più... ecco... rozza:
> 
> - Stai fuori come un culo.
> 
> Nel dialetto romano, le parolacce sono una normalità, quindi qui non ci si scandalizza più di tanto a sentirle... un po' come succede in Spagna.


 
Perche' un culo?? Di solito e' coperto no?


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Perche' un culo?? Di solito e' coperto no?


Sì, 'fuori' non nel senso di _scoperto_, ma nel senso che se guardi una persona di profilo, la cosa che è senz'altro più sporgente, e quindi che sta fuori, è il fondoschiena. Si usa con questo senso qui.

Comunque ultimamente sento molto spesso: "*stai bruciato*" che, come "stai fuori", significa che uno è ormai irrecuperabile.


----------



## _forumuser_

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, 'fuori' non nel senso di _scoperto_, ma nel senso che se guardi una persona di profilo, la cosa che è senz'altro più sporgente, e quindi che sta fuori, è il fondoschiena. Si usa con questo senso qui.
> 
> Comunque ultimamente sento molto spesso: "*stai bruciato*" che, come "stai fuori", significa che uno è ormai irrecuperabile.


----------



## irene.acler

_forumuser_ said:


> Carina questa! Immagino che somenai abbia qualcosa a che fare con la semina.


 

Si si, ha proprio a che fare con la semina! 
I "somenai" sono in pratica le file nel campo quando si semina (fila di patate, fila di granoturco, ecc...)


----------



## Heliand

Dalle mie parti (padova, Venezia) si dice:
TE SI' FOLGORA', sulla scia del "stai bruciato" di prima


----------



## comeunanuvola

_forumuser_ said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> A Roma, ma anche in altre aree, si usa l'espressione:
> 
> stare fuori come un balcone, come una caldaia (di solito sul balcone! )


 
Sinceramente queste espressioni mi sembrano più del nord....

A Roma di solito sento dire:

Ma che te sei bevuto???

Oppure:

Ma che te sei fatto????

Stare fuori come un balcone, mi sembra troppo gentile e noi romani di solito siamo un po' più pesanti!!! 

Nuvola


----------



## matal

A Roma si dice anche *"stai fori co l'accuso",* dove a Tresette (il gioco con le carte) l'accuso è un modo che serve per avere più punti a fine partita (o una cosa simile perchè non ci so giocare!). 

Quindi il modo di dire rafforza il fatto che "stai fuori" di testa


----------



## irene.acler

Heliand said:


> Dalle mie parti (padova, Venezia) si dice:
> TE SI' FOLGORA', sulla scia del "stai bruciato" di prima


 
Si anche da noi (Trento) si usa, nella forma "te sei folgorà" (la "e" di "sei" è chiusa).


----------



## _forumuser_

comeunanuvola said:


> Sinceramente queste espressioni mi sembrano più del nord....
> 
> A Roma di solito sento dire:
> 
> Ma che te sei bevuto???
> 
> Oppure:
> 
> Ma che te sei fatto????
> 
> Stare fuori come un balcone, mi sembra troppo gentile e noi romani di solito siamo un po' più pesanti!!!
> 
> Nuvola


 
A Nu', damme retta, che stai fori come 'na cardaja o come 'no scardabbagno, detti bbene, so' belli ignoranti!!


----------



## _forumuser_

Heliand said:


> Dalle mie parti (padova, Venezia) si dice:
> TE SI' FOLGORA', sulla scia del "stai bruciato" di prima


 
Bellissima anche questa, grazie!! Alcuni miei amici a Roma dicono pure sei/stai svalvolato. I dialetti/gerchi locali sono meravigliosi non credete??


----------



## TimeHP

Noi abbiamo una sfilza bella lunga, ma per attenermi al titolo del thread, 
mi limito a quelli con 'fuori':

_sei fuori come un poggiolo_ 
_sei fuori come un poggio_
_ sei completamente fuori_
_ sei fuori di testa_
_ sei fuori come un balcone_
_ sei fuori di melone_

Tra l'altro avete caso che si usa fuori anche per espressioni di furia?

_fuori di sé_
_fuori dai gangheri_
_fuori dalla grazia di dio_
_ecc._

Ma non l'avevamo già fatta questa discussione?
_ _
_Ciao_


----------



## _forumuser_

TimeHP said:


> Noi abbiamo una sfilza bella lunga, ma per attenermi al titolo del thread,
> mi limito a quelli con 'fuori':
> 
> _sei fuori come un poggiolo_
> _sei fuori come un poggio_
> _sei completamente fuori_
> _sei fuori di testa_
> _sei fuori come un balcone_
> _sei fuori di melone_
> 
> Tra l'altro avete caso che si usa fuori anche per espressioni di furia?
> 
> _fuori di sé_
> _fuori dai gangheri_
> _fuori dalla grazia di dio_
> _ecc._
> 
> Ma non l'avevamo già fatta questa discussione?
> _ _
> _Ciao_


 
Ah si'? Scusa non lo sapevo!


----------



## TimeHP

No, scusami, forumuser. 
Ho controllato, la discussione c'è, ma è diversa. Se vuoi dare un'occhiata, mi riferivo a questa: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=108577&highlight=fuori+di+testa

Ciao


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

aggiungo un'altro "fuori", che penso di aver inventato io :

"fuori come un citofono"

Vi piace?


----------



## comeunanuvola

_forumuser_ said:


> A Nu', damme retta, che stai fori come 'na cardaja o come 'no scardabbagno, detti bbene, so' belli ignoranti!!


 
A Forume...

Sono ignoranti più che altro come pronuncia, ma come parole no.

A Roma ci sono cosi tanti modi di dire veramente volgari e pesanti che "fori come 'no scardabbagno" sembra più carino e simpatico che offensivo.

Almeno per me!

Per esempio un altro modo carino di rivolgersi ad un persona che è andata un po' fuori di testa a Roma potrebbe essere:

Aripiate = Riprenditi, rientra in te stesso (che mi piace così tanto) 

Nuvola


----------



## _forumuser_

comeunanuvola said:


> A Forume...
> 
> Sono ignoranti più che altro come pronuncia, ma come parole no.
> 
> A Roma ci sono cosi tanti modi di dire veramente volgari e pesanti che "fori come 'no scardabbagno" sembra più carino e simpatico che offensivo.
> 
> Almeno per me!
> 
> Per esempio un altro modo carino di rivolgersi ad un persona che è andata un po' fuori di testa a Roma potrebbe essere:
> 
> Aripiate = Riprenditi, rientra in te stesso (che mi piace così tanto)
> 
> Nuvola


 
Se e' per questo:

Fatte 'na pera 

non e' niente male, ma divaghiamo...


----------



## _forumuser_

Lavinia.dNP said:


> aggiungo un'altro "fuori", che penso di aver inventato io :
> 
> "fuori come un citofono"
> 
> Vi piace?


 
Meraviglioso!! Pero' l'avevo gia' sentito da qualche parte ma non me lo ricordavo. Che l'abbia sentito da te?


----------



## Akire72

Qui si usa anche "essere fuori di pina" dove pina (=pigna) sta ovviamente  per "testa".

Sempre a proposito di pigne e teste, si usa anche dire:

Eseere duri come le pine verdi (= duri di comprendonio, testardi)


----------



## comeunanuvola

Akire72 said:


> Qui si usa anche "essere fuori di pina" dove pina (=pigna) sta ovviamente per "testa".
> 
> Sempre a proposito di pigne e teste, si usa anche dire:
> 
> Eseere duri come le pine verdi (= duri di comprendonio, testardi)


 
Sempre a proposito il connubbio tra pigne e testa, a Roma si usa dire:

"Ma che c'hai le pigne in testa" per indicare uno di poco cervello.

Per il "fuori", ho sentito dire anche:

"Fuori come un marciapiede"

Nuvola


----------



## irene.acler

comeunanuvola said:


> Sempre a proposito il connubbio tra pigne e testa, a Roma si usa dire:
> 
> "Ma che c'hai le pigne in testa" per indicare uno di poco cervello.
> 
> Per il "fuori", ho sentito dire anche:
> 
> "Fuori come un marciapiede"
> 
> Nuvola



Sempre riguardo al "fuori", da noi si dice spesso:
l'è sgabinà 
l'è fora come en gamela (tradotto: è fuori come una scodella)
nol le ga tute al cuerto (non ha le rotelle al posto giusto, è fuori di testa!)


----------



## Akire72

Ah mi ero dimenticata! Si dice anche "gli manca qualche giovedì" e in sulcitano:

"d' ammancara sa mellu dì de s'annu" ovvero, "gli manca la giornata migliore dell'anno".


----------



## rocamadour

Akire72 said:


> Ah mi ero dimenticata! Si dice anche "gli manca qualche giovedì" .


 
Da noi di solito è il *venerdì* che manca, non il giovedì...  Paese che vai...


----------



## Frenko

rocamadour said:


> Da noi di solito è il *venerdì* che manca, non il giovedì...  Paese che vai...


Anche a me mancano i venerdì. I giovedì, invece, ce li ho tutti


----------



## _forumuser_

Frenko said:


> Anche a me mancano i venerdì. I giovedì, invece, ce li ho tutti


 
Mi e' venuto in mente, come un fulmine a ciel sereno, quest'altro modo di dire usato a Roma:

Stai fulminato. 

Come si dice in altre parti d'Italia?


----------



## Grtngs

Un termine che ho sentito spesso è "sclerato": sto sclerando (quando sei così stressato che stai andando fuori di testa). Un mio amico era soprannominato sclerino perchè era sempre nervoso..

Ciao a tutti

G


----------



## Frenko

_forumuser_ said:


> Mi e' venuto in mente, come un fulmine a ciel sereno, quest'altro modo di dire usato a Roma:
> 
> Stai fulminato.


... e come mai t'è venuto in mente?  ... 

Tornando alla tua domanda iniziale, a Firenze ho sentito dire "fuori come le scimmie"


----------



## girellone

stai fuori come un citofono.
sei fatto come una zucchina. roma


----------



## pizzi

In Emilia, oltre al balcone (che in casi gravi diventano due) c'è:

*essere fuori come un coppo*

Se invece uno è depresso: essere giù come il petrolio, che io trovo bellissima...


----------



## Shy1986

Io dico sempre "star fuori come un culo" ma si dice anche "star fuori come un balcone"

Pizzi io e te siamo di parma ma non ho mai sentito nessuna delle espressioni che dici


----------



## sabrinita85

Shy1986 said:


> Io dico sempre "star fuori come un culo" ma si dice anche "star fuori come un balcone"
> 
> Pizzi io e te siamo di parma ma non ho mai sentito nessuna delle espressioni che dici


La differenza di età vuol dire molto, anche in campo linguistico


----------



## maria nicola

"fuori come un citofono" ha l'aria di essere inventato sul momento ma è abbastanza diffuso (Torino).
"fuori come un geranio" anche.


----------



## Akire72

pizzi said:


> In Emilia, oltre al balcone (che in casi gravi diventano due) c'è:
> 
> *essere fuori come un coppo*
> 
> Se invece uno è depresso: essere giù come il petrolio, che io trovo bellissima...



Qui si dice "esser di fuori come un tégolo", ma di gente che è ubriaca principalmente. Esser giù come il petrolio non l'avevo mai sentita... anche perché il petrolio sta parecchio su!! Almeno come prezzo!


----------



## crikcrok89

io spesso sento dire: "fuori come un cammello"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Dalle mie parti, oltre al "balcone" c'è la "tegola" (variante del "coppo" di Piz e del "tégolo" di Akire)  

"Essere fuori come una tegola": essere completamente "svitato", "bislacco" ...


----------



## DavideV

Lavinia.dNP said:


> aggiungo un'altro "fuori", che penso di aver inventato io :
> 
> "fuori come un citofono"
> 
> Vi piace?


Stavo per dirla io... sentita spesso dalle mie parti


----------



## pizzi

Akire72 said:


> Esser giù come il petrolio non l'avevo mai sentita... anche perché il petrolio sta parecchio su!! Almeno come prezzo!



Indiscutibilmente... L'accezione è che il petrolio sta *giù*, nel sottosuolo; come il morale di un depresso.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Visto che ci siamo aggiungo anche "Fuori come un pergolo".
Pergolo sta per "balcone di una casa, loggetta, poggiolo" (vedi Treccani).
Comunque rientra nello slang giovanile e dialettale ed è di recente conio.


----------



## antopaolo

Confermo.
Sei fuori come un citofono / un geranio /un balcone o simili (sei fuori come un cocomero, ad es.) sono in uso da molti anni (direi più di venti, forse quasi trenta: non sembra, ma è così, ciò che resta degli anni '80).
Poi ci si può sbizzarrire, e ti riesce bene se sei fuori come un pneumatico.


----------



## Debbi_5

Anche da noi è "fuori come un balcone" o "come un terrazzo". Altrimenti: "matto come un cavallo", pazzo scatenato ecc..


----------

